# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  308 bush pig projectiles

## sambnz

Does anyone have any 125 or 130gr projectiles they're willing to sell that would be suitable for my 17" 308? 
Hoping to get some sorted before Christmas because I don't have a load that shoots out of the 308 yet and need to get my ass into gear. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## akaroa1

I went with the 125Accubonds as per this thread

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...vations-27918/

Gunworks have the projectiles in stock

----------


## sambnz

Awesome, thanks! Are you just running 2206? Will have to pick some of them up if I can't find anyone with leftovers on the forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Hey bro I have about 16 or 19 odd I can send you. PM your addy

----------


## akaroa1

Im running Win 748 and Fed large rifle magnum primers.

Seems odd I know, but Robbie Tiffin recommended using the LRM primers with that powder for more consistent ignition.

----------


## Micky Duck

there are 125grn nosler 2nds on trade me for stuff all
50 grns 748 up their bum goes very nicely.

----------


## Carlsen Highway

I have a box of 100 x 130 grain Hot Cors, they are flat noses and would probably do well at the velocities you'll be getting with the short barrel.

----------


## Marty Henry

Yep round nose are your best choice when under 300 yds and going "slow"

----------

